# Distance; braid vs mono



## Kellercl

What casts further, braid or mono? I have read articles claiming mono and I have read articles claiming braid. Anybody have the real answer?


----------



## ReelinRod

On conventional gear I don't think there is an advantage to braid that makes it worth the inherent tuning changes (due to smaller line diameter) or risk of damage like bending a shaft (when using high break strength to cure tuning issues). Overruns with braid tend to be more common and end more with scissors than with mono; that can get expensive. 

Now for spinners it is braid hands down. For me, using the *exact* rod and reel and sinker moving from .28mm mono/65mm shocker to 20lb (24mm) braid running line and a 65lb to 100lb braid casting leader nets me 6% - 8% gain in casting distance out in the mid 600's. 

My spinning gear *set-up for fishing* casts further than the same rig set up for tournament casting . . .


----------



## Tacpayne

I agree completely with Rod, I havent tested it personally like he has but I can see there beeing and advantage with the spinners


----------



## Al Kai

ReelinRod said:


> On conventional gear I don't think there is an advantage to braid that makes it worth the inherent tuning changes (due to smaller line diameter) or risk of damage like bending a shaft (when using high break strength to cure tuning issues). Overruns with braid tend to be more common and end more with scissors than with mono; that can get expensive.
> 
> Now for spinners it is braid hands down. For me, using the *exact* rod and reel and sinker moving from .28mm mono/65mm shocker to 20lb (24mm) braid running line and a 65lb to 100lb braid casting leader nets me 6% - 8% gain in casting distance out in the mid 600's.
> 
> My spinning gear *set-up for fishing* casts further than the same rig set up for tournament casting . . .


Very good advice here.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I would have to say neither.. By that I mean it depends on the setups, and purpose. If you're question is can 20lb braid cast further than 20lb mono the answer is yes.. However if you're looking at the same size line I would like to see a test peformed (in a perfect world) LOL.. ROD, is the man when it comes to distance spinners, so of he says yes that's good enough for me, but I have wondered the same things recently. I recently aquired a distance reel and it has 30lb Power Pro on it. My distance is good but what's really holding me back is ME. Once I feel comfortable with a OTG cast (with a spinner) Im sure my numbers will jump up. I personally would like to see 500ft (fishing setup aka clip down rig and small bait..) I think I'm at 450ft now

BTW: Rod i finally hooked up with my xt10000, and let me tell you that 35inch striper was no match.. That drag is AWESOME..

Chuck: The rod ROCKS!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Mr. Smith, do you think the increase could be BC there is no stretch with the braid shockleader; which in theory should help more energy travel in the cast?



ReelinRod said:


> On conventional gear I don't think there is an advantage to braid that makes it worth the inherent tuning changes (due to smaller line diameter) or risk of damage like bending a shaft (when using high break strength to cure tuning issues). Overruns with braid tend to be more common and end more with scissors than with mono; that can get expensive.
> 
> Now for spinners it is braid hands down. For me, using the *exact* rod and reel and sinker moving from .28mm mono/65mm shocker to 20lb (24mm) braid running line and a 65lb to 100lb braid casting leader nets me 6% - 8% gain in casting distance out in the mid 600's.
> 
> My spinning gear *set-up for fishing* casts further than the same rig set up for tournament casting . . .


----------



## ReelinRod

kmw21230 said:


> Once I feel comfortable with a OTG cast (with a spinner) Im sure my numbers will jump up. I personally would like to see 500ft (fishing setup aka clip down rig and small bait..) I think I'm at 450ft now
> 
> BTW: Rod i finally hooked up with my xt10000, and let me tell you that 35inch striper was no match.. That drag is AWESOME..


Spinning asks for more violence than is manageable with conventional; a snap and stop at the end really gets things moving.

I really have come over to the Shimano side with my reel selection for fishing, my Power Aeros and using Rich's Aero Technium have spoiled me, the Daiwa's just seem a bit lacking . . . 

I agree the fishfighting performance is just amazing.



kmw21230 said:


> Mr. Smith, do you think the increase could be BC there is no stretch with the braid shockleader; which in theory should help more energy travel in the cast?


The primary reasons for braid casting further is its small diameter and its limpness. Shocker / casting leader forces are minimal at best. I think that with a braid leader the rod loads faster, deeper and as long as speed and power escalates during the cast, the "feel" for the sinker is better. I also think the sinker comes off the ground faster. 

There are those who tout mono shockers as having a slingshot effect; stretching, tensioning and then, in conjunction with the rod unloading, slinging the sinker with more force than the rod could do alone. 

I think that that requires some impeccable timing to get right and if timed wrong could really negatively impact the energy the sinker actually absorbs before release. Even for the most accomplished casters the precise "hit" at the perfect moment is an elusive goal . . . 

For me I think the rod, in and of itself is well capable of accepting, storing and expending the energy I impart to it. As I've said before putting a component into this "system" that stretches just doesn't make sense to me. Perfectly timing the hit and "feeling" the sinker is easier with braid I think.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I have to agree with you, Rod.. Over the years I have come up with a smooth cast for my conventals but I see that it doesn't work as will with the Spinning.. 

I worry about a Birds nest with the Abu's but I have to worry about wind knots with the spinning. Maybe windknots isn't the correct work; im referring to when too much line comes off the reel at one time and you end you with a clump of lineshooting thru your guides..


----------



## tylerhb

I have noticed from jigging for spanish that i am able to cast further with braid using a spinner. I use either 10 or 12lb briad on a small spinner and i gain 5-10% compared to when i was using mono. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Mark G

tylerhb said:


> I have noticed from jigging for spanish that i am able to cast further with braid using a spinner. I use either 10 or 12lb briad on a small spinner and i gain 5-10% compared to when i was using mono. Does anyone else notice this?



Braid does not offer near as much fritional resistance in a spinning set up, as the coils hit the guides the braid slides through with ease, 
mono offers more resistance becasue of both friction and memory in the coils of line.


----------



## Kellercl

Thanks for the responses. I have some spin setups and will be trying out some braid this year.


----------

